# [Project] [Build Log] SystemViper Workstation -Lian-Li V1000 Plus, i7, Bloodrage +++



## SystemViper (Mar 11, 2009)

I will post all the specs in the few, just want to lay down the format and a few starter pics.



SPecs////comming...

...








.






.






.






.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 11, 2009)

hold


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 11, 2009)

hold...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 11, 2009)

all I can say is, You rich BASTARD!!! LOL


----------



## Pete1burn (Mar 11, 2009)

Hate you so hard...


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 11, 2009)

i have that same case but in black... best case ever made... by far.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 11, 2009)

what kinda drugs do you sell again? i need to get a job like yours.


----------



## DOM (Mar 11, 2009)

need a partner fit lol 

the last two pics are blurry


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## SystemViper (Mar 11, 2009)

common I see your guys rigs, some of you have much more hardware then me, I have been saving for a new workstation for a long time, I am upgrading from a Q6600....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 11, 2009)

you have 2 BR's and all that shit in the pics looks new.

i know you have like 2 or 3 machines and a phase and tons of other stuff.

i go through alot of hardware but i sell it to get new stuff.... i dont have a pile of parts laying around.

looks good man. dont think that im doggin on you.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 11, 2009)

No problem, I do contract programming and database work and a job just brought home the motherload, so I am rebuilding all my systems.


----------



## r9 (Mar 11, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> common I see your guys rigs, some of you have much more hardware then me, I have been saving for a new workstation for a long time, I am upgrading from a Q6600....



No matter. We hate you just as well as before .
I don`t like that case. It is to plain to me. That configuration need some thing to scream power.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 11, 2009)

i have the classified sitting right here. unfortunately no camera for pics.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 11, 2009)

r9 said:


> No matter. We hate you just as well as before .
> I don`t like that case. It is to plain to me. That configuration need some thing to scream power.




Thats the beauty of this setup, very subtle but sleek power. The mozart will be the power box, custom paint, all watercooled, lots of storage.... blamo,

This is just my every day rig for work, under my desk, becaue of the great design with mesh and great airflow it will have a cool red glow to it.

I am also ordering this to help it shine when i need to showq some epeen, i will have a few white lights tied to a switch in the front, and i can say, hey look at this BAM ----epeen


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 11, 2009)

Are you planning to make the side panel like that?


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have the classified sitting right here. unfortunately no camera for pics.



Wow you dog.

I want one bad,... hope it is a killer board, it has so much potential/.

Regards/steve


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 11, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Are you planning to make the side panel like that?



it should get here today!


----------



## RevengE (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome! My bloodrage will be here tomorrow. I'm hopefully starting my I7 watercooled build log this weekend.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 11, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Awesome! My bloodrage will be here tomorrow. I'm hopefully starting my I7 watercooled build log this weekend.



Sweet, What CPU block you using, I'll be building another bloodrage build that will be watercooled, and using a Heatkiller


----------



## RevengE (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm using a dtek with a i7 pro mount from sidewinder.


----------



## EiSFX (Mar 11, 2009)

Kinda Noob Question what is that Nighthawk thing is that a Harddrive cooler ppl actully use thoes things i used to use one but i found the cooling from the case actully worked better correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 11, 2009)

EiSFX said:


> Kinda Noob Question what is that Nighthawk thing is that a Harddrive cooler ppl actully use thoes things i used to use one but i found the cooling from the case actully worked better correct me if i'm wrong



I like them and use them.


----------



## EiSFX (Mar 12, 2009)

thats cool i'm not saying there crappy or why do ppl use them i'm just saying in the case i use the cooling fro mthe case worked better then the HDD cooler but the case your useing will get better benifit from the HDD cooler nice stuff you have there i can't wait to see this thing put togher


----------



## reverze (Mar 12, 2009)

What's the name of that case?


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 12, 2009)

Lian-Li V1000 Plus II

thanks


----------



## Israar (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome pics man, can't wait to see more of your rig being done, bring on the pics and showcase that sweet mother! 

--Lee


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 12, 2009)

iT'S GONNA BE A QUICK BUILD TOOOO...


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

*Did some work on my workstation, 

I think it will be even better then i thought*.   
\


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 20, 2009)

wow at how those redwings blend in . . . very nice.


----------



## Jakl (Mar 20, 2009)

reverze said:


> What's the name of that case?



Lian-Li V1000

Very nice system Systemviper, I am looking forward to your benches


----------



## RevengE (Mar 20, 2009)

Power to the Bloodrage! Looks good so far.


----------



## DaveK (Mar 20, 2009)

Oooh, sweet man. Like the colour scheme and some juicy parts


----------



## DaC (Mar 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> what kinda drugs do you sell again? i need to get a job like yours.



LoL, he isn't selling drugs I can tell you that... 



SystemViper said:


> common I see your guys rigs, some of you have much more hardware then me, I have been saving for a new workstation for a long time, I am upgrading from a Q6600....



I can't wait to have it here... 
BTW Insane parts! I know where some of it can probably be sometime ahead.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

DaC said:


> LoL, he isn't selling drugs I can tell you that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nicely said my brasilian contact.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 20, 2009)

amazing bottleneck that - Q6600 + onboard


----------



## Binge (Mar 20, 2009)

Immaculate, and the color is perfect.  A+


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 20, 2009)

Man, very nice build. I just can't help but wish you had an all black case. It would look so much better! Either or, that is a very nice build. gl


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 21, 2009)

Did a little more work today, I put in all the stuff that is going into the front bays and then looked at the side door with the window. 

I am doing this to find out exactly what the wire management is going to be.
Plus how and what the window shows.

I have a cool idea to make a logo with a blood red bacground on photo paper
and put it in the exposed part of the bay holders, that covers the exposed screws and bay holder
which is ugly anyway and also gives me a change to put some more color in there.
I think it shold look pretty cool.

now on to wire management, next time you see this it should have most of the
wire management done and also the lights put in.
for lights I am using red for normal operation and white for the Epeen shot!


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 25, 2009)

Looking great there my man. 

Can't wait to get my Lian Li in as they look so good and their build quality is second to none.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 25, 2009)

yea, it's a beautiful case, I bet yours is sweet too.
I think i am changing directions, might do watercooling on the cpu, and the wai would would do it is gonna be very sweet, I'll post in a day or 2.


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 25, 2009)

Gotta say I am loving the build so far. Awesome color scheme. Can't wait to see some more updates.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 25, 2009)

thats badass, but needs some wire management. lol


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 26, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> thats badass, but needs some wire management. lol



Give the man time. He is still putting everything together


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 26, 2009)

changes coming

Plus I think i am doing a water mod, i'll post he changes as soon as I wrap up the new design.... it's gonna be very cool


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 26, 2009)

wasn't intending to be harsh by any means, just saying all it needs now is wire management and it'll be gorgeous. on another note, I was in a car accident Monday night, and I am delayed in getting my new system up and running with the water setup..


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 26, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> wasn't intending to be harsh by any means, just saying all it needs now is wire management and it'll be gorgeous. on another note, I was in a car accident Monday night, and I am delayed in getting my new system up and running with the water setup..



Hi, no worries, wasn't taken that way, just glad your a part of the thread, any comments you have are welcome..


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## SystemViper (Mar 26, 2009)

This is what i think i will add to the top to hold the 120.3 and cool the cpu with my HK black 3.0 

*** NEW *** Watercool HT Extern Triple- Heat Exchanger


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 26, 2009)

this is the ram i want for hte build...


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 26, 2009)

love the ram and the rad gonna be a bad ass comp


----------



## DeathTyrant (Mar 29, 2009)

Loving this project.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 29, 2009)

yea, i have one more order (waiting on this weeks paycheck) for the rest of the wire management stuff and the  top mount rad. then it will be finish it up weekend,  waaahooo


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

so hey...

if i take a bucket and put my rad in it and fill it with ice.... like i once did before... in a thread here on TPU...

i should essentially have the same setup as you. possibly DICE would help even more.

i bet i can get some 4.5ghz benching in. have you tried?


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> so hey...
> 
> if i take a bucket and put my rad in it and fill it with ice.... like i once did before... in a thread here on TPU...
> 
> ...




The difference is the igloo uses cold outside air also to neutralize the condensation.



Actually i have been waiting for XS to get back up, I have plans to build a water chiller using an airconditioner and a cooler. And use it on combo with my phase, I even have a play to take a stand up airconditioner(already have) and use he igloo to pump cold dry air into the case like the igloo does now... So lots of plans, but the first is the cold water cooler, rad box


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 8, 2009)

Case is still on hold for some watercooling stuff, so i used a few things and built my son't rig, with him, I love teaching him this stuff, he is very excited to work that phase, and he is starting to get beyond the basics of the computer, fun fun


----------



## mudkip (Apr 8, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Case is still on hold for some watercooling stuff, so i used a few things and built my son't rig, with him, I love teaching him this stuff, he is very excited to work that phase, and he is starting to get beyond the basics of the computer, fun fun



how old is your son?


----------



## Sadasius (Apr 8, 2009)

mudkip said:


> how old is your son?



32...


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 8, 2009)

mudkip said:


> how old is your son?





Sometimes he sure acts 32, but he is a Big 10, and a gift from god


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 19, 2009)

Just ordered the koolance triple rad top and other parts to finally put this baby to bed,
have the HK LT block and some other cool stuff, so hopefully i will be in the home streatch with
this build. I also already loaded the OS and started tuning the system on air with a Xig -3 so it will be ready for the last bit of pars to amke it whole...


finally


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 26, 2009)

Well the Lian Lee build got side tracked when i decided that it better be watercooled.
I had to step back and made sure i did an upgrade that wokred well 
with this beautifull case, 

SO i went with a koolance shrowd and fan topper to
hold my swifty 120.3 radiator or I might use a BIX II, not sure yet.

But what i did do was while i was waiting i installed the OS and 
Adobe CS3 and all my other programs, so when the stuff came in,
i would be ahead with other area's of hte build.

The Koolance stuff is very high quality, i love the way it looks
and the craftsmenship is comp with the Lian Lee so it will match
Perfectly.

I will use the black and red fans on top too with black grills

red tubing and red liquid....

and several lighting patterns.

oh yea, what not picutred is the HEATKILLER® CPU Rev3.0 1366 LT CPU Water Block wahooo.. (thanks Binge )


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

are you going to somehow incorporate the whole pattern thats on the case to the koolance wc ontop of the case 

IMO it would look SICK if its all the same pattern


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 26, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> are you going to somehow incorporate the whole pattern thats on the case to the koolance wc ontop of the case
> 
> IMO it would look SICK if its all the same pattern



Hi, naa, i'll leave the holes as holes and slots as slots.

But what you will see take shape, is the blending of 
Red, black and brushed alu that will be very sweet, in my eyes
I got a good gameplan for wrap up now... finally...


----------



## gengstapo (May 29, 2016)

Greeting

I just stumble upon ur old post
Im using the same case still
Im wonder how did u turn the hdd cage back side?
Require any moded?

Tia~


----------



## t_ski (May 31, 2016)

probably just drilled out the rivets and replaced them after flipping the cages around


----------



## gengstapo (May 31, 2016)

t_ski said:


> probably just drilled out the rivets and replaced them after flipping the cages around


Dya mean need to drill the base of the casing?

Thx


----------



## P4-630 (May 31, 2016)

gengstapo said:


> Dya mean need to drill the base of the casing?
> 
> Thx



He means just drill out (only) the rivets that hold the hdd cage fastened.
Example of drilling out a rivet:


----------

